# jet kit mod??



## boss of the stix (Sep 22, 2013)

ok dumb question but is there a way to jet a carb on a 03 honda foreman 450 without buying the jet kit?


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes, you can buy single jets or several sizes in a kit.


----------



## boss of the stix (Sep 22, 2013)

i heard that you could just drill the jets but how much would it cost for new jets?


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

Usually jets run $4-$6 a piece


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Give Jeff over at farm and sand toys a call. They deal a lot with the Yamaha crowd but they've always had the best prices on jets I've ever found. 


The Whoolie Shop - ATV / UTV lighting & accessories - www.whoolie.com


----------

